# Mayor + Villagers Art [ Paying, of course ]



## Amissapanda (Jan 22, 2015)

So, what I'm looking to do is to make an epic rotating signature featuring art of my Mayor + her town's villagers!

I've got *two* that I'm sure a number of you have seen in my sig already. (It used to be 3, but Foxychan's was removed after it was revealed that she traces from another user on DA. I do not support art theft in any form.)

I'd like to have a lot, eventually, and display many artist's lovely works in my signature (all of which will be credited, of course). And that comes to why I have made this thread.

*What I'm looking for:*
--*Mayor + Villagers art signatures (no pixels, but gijinkas are fine!)*

Number one want would be Mayor + all 10 villagers
I would also like to purchase some smaller scale ones like Mayor + 4 or 5 villagers
And possibly some Mayor + 2 or 3 villagers

*Note the images don't need to be really large. I'll be scaling them down to fit my signature, regardless! If you could keep the site's sig dimensions in mind, that would be great.

As a bonus, I like certain villager couples/pairings, particularly Fang/Diana and Beau/Cookie. And Julian/Skye has been rubbing off on me a little. And if those could be incorporated into the art somehow, I would be very happy.

I realize these are no easy feats to do, and naturally I will offer payment for your time and efforts - in solid TBT bells. You can either give me a price that you think is fair and I'll consider it, or after seeing an example of your art and what you're willing to do, I will make you an offer if you prefer. Whichever you are comfortable with. (And before you ask, I don't carry a lot of TBT on-hand. They're mostly in my ABD.)

*You MUST provide me a sample of your art before I accept, though! I don't want someone to send me a finished product out of thin air and expect a big payoff when I didn't ask for the art in the first place. Please don't put me in that position. I'd appreciate it.*

Freebies are welcome, of course, but not by any means am I begging or asking for them. I'm fully willing to pay. My intention of making TBT on this forum was to help support other artists and I've been doing my best to do that--this is a way to continue doing so.

*References:*

*Mayor*: 


Spoiler



Visual Reference (by yours truly):







Screenshots:
















Hair accessory views:
















This dress would be preferable, since it matches the cute flower and feather hair accessory! But I would especially love to see it in the *pink* color. QR code below.






If not clear from the pictures, her eyes are a *blue-green*.

Reference image by XCrain.

Reference image by Allison.






Pixel by Emzy!

Character blurb: Melody Rose is the kind of mayor that has trouble saying "no". She does everything that she can for the town of Mirage and its villagers and often gets suckered into buying over-priced things from the residents or fake paintings, etc. But she doesn't hold it against them. In the end, she still feels that she's doing them a favor and is happy to befriend them in any way possible.

Melody's passion is dressing up. She likes to wear a lot of different outfits and costumes, especially ones that follow themes. One day she may dress like a princess, the next, like a milkmaid or a mermaid, etc. "Variety is the spice of life" is something that she lives by. She's a fan of colorful things and has a very creative mind that she likes to work into doing things like flower pictures and patterns in the town. 

On the other side of things, Melody is not an early riser and can often get behind with things and sometimes disappoint residents when she forgets things that she promised them due to taking on too many requests at once. She has issues with running late, being forgetful, and just taking too much on her shoulders at once. She's also very easily embarrassed and highly gullible. But it generally doesn't ruin her sunny disposition. One problem results in her trying even harder, be it to make something up to a villager or coming through with something like a project she has fallen behind on.



*Villagers in Mirage*: Fang, Diana, Beau, Cookie, Skye, Julian, Felicity, Marshal, Kid Cat, and Maelle. (They can all be seen below in my signature.)

*Villager pairings I like*: Fang/Diana, Beau/Cookie, Julian/Skye, and Kid Cat/Felicity (sort of--they don't like each other too much in my town LOL.)

If you have any questions, feel free to ask me! And please remember to show me references of your art! It's not meant to be an offense - there are just some styles I'm not too keen on and I mean absolutely _NOTHING_ personal to you if I do not choose yours.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 22, 2015)

Boop-de-boops.


----------



## sej (Jan 23, 2015)

Bump! Good luck! c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 23, 2015)

I'd love to give this a shot but I haven't got any examples besides my tbt art entry. Hmm...


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 23, 2015)

Sej said:


> Bump! Good luck! c:



I appreciate it, thanks! : )



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'd love to give this a shot but I haven't got any examples besides my tbt art entry. Hmm...



Your art style is cute, so I'd be interested. : ) Was there a particularly number you wanted to do?


----------



## deerui (Jan 23, 2015)

look at my art style on art shopp


----------



## buuunii (Jan 23, 2015)

This may sound bad but are you paying in TBT or are you open to cash commissions?


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 23, 2015)

yuchuei said:


> look at my art style on art shopp



Not quite what I'm looking for, sorry! But good luck with your shop. : )



buuunii said:


> This may sound bad but are you paying in TBT or are you open to cash commissions?



Ah, just TBT. I don't make enough money IRL to be splurging on commissions, as much as I'd like to. I'm too far below the poverty level. That could potentially change down the line if I open up my own commissions again this year, but I have to see how last year effects my taxes, first.


----------



## buuunii (Jan 23, 2015)

Oki doki. Just thought I'd ask!
JM thinking of opening commissions again so yeah ;w;


----------



## dark park. (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi! I'd like to draw your mayor and villagers, but is traditional art accepted? I'm working with copics most of the time... 
Here's some of my things : 


Spoiler












(yeah this one is digital)


Also I've done my signature (digital) so, you can see how I picture villagers... I'm very better at traditional though!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 23, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Oki doki. Just thought I'd ask!
> JM thinking of opening commissions again so yeah ;w;



No problem! : ) I don't mind. I'll consider it down the road if I manage to make some money off my own commissions.



dark park. said:


> Hi! I'd like to draw your mayor and villagers, but is traditional art accepted? I'm working with copics most of the time...
> Here's some of my things :
> 
> 
> ...



I would be very interested! I do a lot of traditional work, myself, so I can definitely appreciate traditional!


----------



## dark park. (Jan 23, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I would be very interested! I do a lot of traditional work, myself, so I can definitely appreciate traditional!



Awesome! I just gave your mayor a try : 


Spoiler


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 23, 2015)

dark park. said:


> Awesome! I just gave your mayor a try :
> 
> 
> Spoiler



_WOW_. Seriously, I'm stunned! She looks _*amazing*_!

Were you wanting to do her with the full set of villagers, then, or a smaller amount? And do you have an idea in mind for a price?


----------



## dark park. (Jan 23, 2015)

I think I can go with the ten of them! About the price, I have no idea. Seriously none. How much do you think it's worth?


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 23, 2015)

dark park. said:


> I think I can go with the ten of them! About the price, I have no idea. Seriously none. How much do you think it's worth?



Gosh, I'm pretty terrible at pricing, but how does 1,500 TBT sound? (I'm going off the 1,200 I paid for the other two digital ones that I ordered near the end of last year from poppet and Foxychan). I can go higher, if need be!


----------



## dark park. (Jan 23, 2015)

AH! It's about TBTs? Damn, I still don't know what are those made for... I actually was thinking it was going to be about IGB but if not, it's alright, I'll take the TBTs ^^ I'm a bit slow sometimes


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 23, 2015)

dark park. said:


> AH! It's about TBTs? Damn, I still don't know what are those made for... I actually was thinking it was going to be about IGB but if not, it's alright, I'll take the TBTs ^^ I'm a bit slow sometimes



Oh, my bad! If it helps, you can exchange TBT in the TBT Marketplace area of the forums! The exchange rate is around 7-10 million bells per 100TBT! So you could easily get _a lot_ of IGB for it if you'd like to do that! (I just don't have much IGB myself, I'm afraid.)

In general, TBT is the site currency. People use it to buy and sell collectibles (though things like the feathers and pinwheel on the sidebar under my username/pic and stuff, where it says Items), and they can also be used to buy/sell art, and if you get like 15-20k TBT, you can sometimes even buy full GAMES from people in the TBT Marketplace. (Someone was selling ORAS not long ago.) 

Hope that helps to give you an idea of what people do with it!


----------



## dark park. (Jan 23, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Oh, my bad! If it helps, you can exchange TBT in the TBT Marketplace area of the forums! The exchange rate is around 7-10 million bells per 100TBT! So you could easily get _a lot_ of IGB for it if you'd like to do that! (I just don't have much IGB myself, I'm afraid.)



OH MY GOD, SO MUCH? It sounds huge O_O so many PWPs for my town TwT 
1200TBT is fine actually


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 23, 2015)

dark park. said:


> OH MY GOD, SO MUCH? It sounds huge O_O so many PWPs for my town TwT
> 1200TBT is fine actually



I know, right? XD I was pretty surprised when I heard the exchange rate, too. But TBT is in high demand around here and some people have like 500 million bells+ in their games and stuff, so I guess they see it as an easy way to make some TBT. You can look around in the TBT marketplace to get an idea! I've never seen anyone selling TBT who didn't get lots of people responding trying to buy it, so I don't think you'll have a problem. XD

Well, if you're sure! Thanks a lot! I'll send it over shortly! : )


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 23, 2015)

A light boople~ :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 23, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Your art style is cute, so I'd be interested. : ) Was there a particularly number you wanted to do?


I don't mind for you Amissa. Whatever you want, I will do it.



dark park. said:


> Awesome! I just gave your mayor a try :
> 
> 
> Spoiler


*faints*


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 23, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I don't mind for you Amissa. Whatever you want, I will do it.



Aww, that's really sweet of you. ;-; Thanks! I'd gun for the whole 10 + Mayor, but that's a lot of work and I know you run (two?) shops already. I just feel really bad adding to your load. lol

And did you have a price in mind? This can always be put on a backburner, too, if you have other commissions to worry about. I wouldn't want to bog you down.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 24, 2015)

Beep boop of lovey-dove~!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 24, 2015)

Good luck, Amissa you deserve all the art you can get : D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 24, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Aww, that's really sweet of you. ;-; Thanks! I'd gun for the whole 10 + Mayor, but that's a lot of work and I know you run (two?) shops already. I just feel really bad adding to your load. lol
> 
> And did you have a price in mind? This can always be put on a backburner, too, if you have other commissions to worry about. I wouldn't want to bog you down.


Just one shop, that other thread was for me to try out my new style. I don't plan for it to be a shop. ^^; Plus I don't mind. Art is my passion! I don't mind doing all 10 villagers and your mayor but it will take me sometime.

Price.....uh.... no idea. o-o;
I'm going to do it the same way as I did my tbt art entry. Sketch, ink, scan, color. If that gives you an idea.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 24, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Good luck, Amissa you deserve all the art you can get : D



Thank you so much. ;-; I hope it works out that way!



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Just one shop, that other thread was for me to try out my new style. I don't plan for it to be a shop. ^^; Plus I don't mind. Art is my passion! I don't mind doing all 10 villagers and your mayor but it will take me sometime.
> 
> Price.....uh.... no idea. o-o;
> I'm going to do it the same way as I did my tbt art entry. Sketch, ink, scan, color. If that gives you an idea.



Alright, as long as you don't mind! : ) And I have no problem with how long it takes. I know art takes time (I definitely know, lol), plus I know you've got a lot of pixel stuff on your plate, too. 

Okay, I think I know what you mean (the flat-colorish with textures, right? Unless that's not a texture. I would guess it was, but I don't know. XD) Well, I'll go ahead and offer you the same I did for one earlier today. How does 1,500 sound? 

I don't have a specific theme in mind or anything right now, but I do love themes of all kinds. It makes the sigs stand out from each other. But that's fine if you'd rather not do any sort of theme, too! (Or if you don't have any in mind, I can think up some suggestions.)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 24, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Thank you so much. ;-; I hope it works out that way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, thank you Amissa. 

Uhhhh. Not sure what you mean but the texture, I go with whatever I think works. I only use the ink for the outlines, I don't own anything to color them traditionally besides acrylic paint, but I don't used it for that sort of thing. ^^; 1.5k is fine. I'll do that.

Hmm.... I'd love a theme and suggestions. ^^


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 24, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hehe, thank you.
> 
> Uhhhh. Not sure what you mean but the texture, I go with whatever I think works. I only use the ink for the outlines, I don't own anything to color them traditionally with besides acrylic paint, but I don't used it for that sort of thing. ^^; 1.5k is fine. I'll do that.
> 
> Hmm.... I'd love a theme and suggestions. ^^



Oh, I thought you used a smoky kind of texture layed over your work (the kind you put on in photoshop, etc, like special brushes/textures)! Sorry if I was wrong! I see a lot of people use textures to get awesome effects and stuff--I didn't mean it as any slight to you. I've just never seen the effects like that made any other way. XD

Okay, awesome. : ) Thank you!

As for a theme... hmm. I'll put a few ideas out there and you can see if any spark your inspiration? Like, um... spring is coming up, so maybe something spring-themed. And Valentine's is coming up, too, so something with a V-day theme would also be really fun! Or a beach theme, maybe? And this could be complicated, so I don't mind if you rule it out, but something RPG-themed (with classes and stuff) could also be super-cool. ...That's all I can think of directly off the top of my head at this time of the morning. If none of those spark and you need more ideas, let me know!


----------



## Emzy (Jan 24, 2015)

good luck on your art quest *u* i would totes draw but i butcher the villagers like hell xDDD


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 24, 2015)

Emzy said:


> good luck on your art quest *u* i would totes draw but i butcher the villagers like hell xDDD



Haha, it's okay! I appreciate the good luck, nonetheless. : ) And I feel you. I still have a loooooot of trouble with many of the villagers, myself. XD;;; I need lots of practice.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 24, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Oh, I thought you used a smoky kind of texture layed over your work (the kind you put on in photoshop, etc, like special brushes/textures)! Sorry if I was wrong! I see a lot of people use textures to get awesome effects and stuff--I didn't mean it as any slight to you. I've just never seen the effects like that made any other way. XD
> 
> Okay, awesome. : ) Thank you!
> 
> As for a theme... hmm. I'll put a few ideas out there and you can see if any spark your inspiration? Like, um... spring is coming up, so maybe something spring-themed. And Valentine's is coming up, too, so something with a V-day theme would also be really fun! Or a beach theme, maybe? And this could be complicated, so I don't mind if you rule it out, but something RPG-themed (with classes and stuff) could also be super-cool. ...That's all I can think of directly off the top of my head at this time of the morning. If none of those spark and you need more ideas, let me know!


Oh I see. I don't own photoshop but I do own sort of a special brush? lol

Hmmmmm.... I'll read about your mayor again and see what I can come up with. I'll let you know before I start on it.
IDK why but when you said RPG I thought of a Mother theme. XD


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 24, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh I see. I don't own photoshop but I do own sort of a special brush? lol
> 
> Hmmmmm.... I'll read about your mayor again and see what I can come up with. I'll let you know before I start on it.
> IDK why but when you said RPG I thought of a Mother theme. XD



Ohhh, okay! Yeah, Photoshop is the only program I'm familiar with, but I'm sure SAI and other ones have brushes and stuff too. Makes sense! 

Alright, sounds good. : ) I'll pay you right before you start, then, whenever you have time. Just let me know and I'll pay ASAP when you're ready. No rush at all, though. Absolutely take your time!

(LOL! Oh man, _Mother_-themed could be really cool, too, if you had any ideas regarding that. Or any sort of RPG or video game, really. Like Mario or Zelda. They have some awesome costumes/outfits!)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 24, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Ohhh, okay! Yeah, Photoshop is the only program I'm familiar with, but I'm sure SAI and other ones have brushes and stuff too. Makes sense!
> 
> Alright, sounds good. : ) I'll pay you right before you start, then, whenever you have time. Just let me know and I'll pay ASAP when you're ready. No rush at all, though. Absolutely take your time!
> 
> (LOL! Oh man, _Mother_-themed could be really cool, too, if you had any ideas regarding that. Or any sort of RPG or video game, really. Like Mario or Zelda. They have some awesome costumes/outfits!)


Alright! Thank you! 

How about all video games you like all into one as a theme? 
Each wearing a type/style of costumes/outfits representing each game?
IDK lol.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 24, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Alright! Thank you!
> 
> How about all video games you like all into one as a theme?
> Each wearing a type/style of costumes/outfits representing each game?
> IDK lol.



Ohh, that would be wicked cool! Maybe like cosplay of game outfits? That would be really awesome.

Let me see if I can think of games... Well, you already know I love _EarthBound_ and _Mother 3_. XD I also grew up with Mario games, so anything like that featured could be cool, too. Same with Zelda games (I have a distinct fondness for _Skyward Sword_, though, if that wasn't too obvious by my Zelda fanarts. Haha)! Man, it's hard to narrow these down to faves... I also really love _Dragon Quest IV_. _Chrono Cross_ (PS). _Harvest Moon_ (especially _Animal Parade_ for the Wii). _Secret of Mana_ (SNES). _Rune Factory 4_ (3DS). _Breath of Fire II_ (SNES) Bet you can't guess what my favorite system was. lolol _Legend of Mana_ (PS). _Chrono Trigger_ (SNES). _Final Fantasy VII_ (PS). 

...That's a lot, already. I better stop. XD;; Well, if you're familiar with any of those or if they inspire, those are some of my absolute favorites. As for Melody specifically, I was thinking maybe Rosalina (from the Mario series---don't want to confuse you with the possibility of who knows how many other RPG Rosalinas out there LOL)---it just struck me as the kind of character she would LOVE to dress up as.

I apologize in advance if my words and stuff are jumbled or don't make much sense. It's almost 2:30AM where I am.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 24, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Ohh, that would be wicked cool! Maybe like cosplay of game outfits? That would be really awesome.
> 
> Let me see if I can think of games... Well, you already know I love _EarthBound_ and _Mother 3_. XD I also grew up with Mario games, so anything like that featured could be cool, too. Same with Zelda games (I have a distinct fondness for _Skyward Sword_, though, if that wasn't too obvious by my Zelda fanarts. Haha)! Man, it's hard to narrow these down to faves... I also really love _Dragon Quest IV_. _Chrono Cross_ (PS). _Harvest Moon_ (especially _Animal Parade_ for the Wii). _Secret of Mana_ (SNES). _Rune Factory 4_ (3DS). _Breath of Fire II_ (SNES) Bet you can't guess what my favorite system was. lolol _Legend of Mana_ (PS). _Chrono Trigger_ (SNES). _Final Fantasy VII_ (PS).
> 
> ...


Don't worry I got it, and yup you got my idea. ^^
Could you tell me which characters you want me dress to as who and what from? That would be a lot easier for me. I can google the refs.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 24, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Don't worry I got it, and yup you got my idea. ^^
> Could you tell me which characters you want me dress to as who and what from? That would be a lot easier for me. I can google the refs.



Sure thing! I'll get on that later today. : ) It's 3:30 AM, so I should really hit the sack. Hahaha.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 24, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Sure thing! I'll get on that later today. : ) It's 3:30 AM, so I should really hit the sack. Hahaha.


Oh my, yes! I don't mind of course haha.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 24, 2015)

ALRIGHT, I think I've got a good line-up for the cosplays now...

Melody Rose (Mayor) - Rosalina (Super Mario Galaxy)

Fang - Serge (_Chrono Cross_)
Diana - Princess Zelda (_Twilight Princess_ outfit)
Beau - Randi (_Secret of Mana_)
Cookie - Michelle (_Harvest Moon: A New Beginning_) She just totally makes me think of Cookie...
Marshal - Lucas from _Mother 3_ (HOW CUTE WOULD THAT BE.)
Skye - Momo (_Breath of Fire 3_)
Julian - Julius (_Harvest Moon: Animal Parade_) This was too perfect. Even their personalities and names.
Felicity - Tina (_Harvest Moon: A New Beginning_)
Kid Cat - Chrono (_Chrono Trigger_)
Maelle - Princess Tutu (_Princess Tutu_) I know this one isn't a video game, but I caaaan't hellllp iiiit. Ducks will always make me think of PT.

If any of these don't work for you, let me know!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 24, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> ALRIGHT, I think I've got a good line-up for the cosplays now...
> 
> Melody Rose (Mayor) - Rosalina (Super Mario Galaxy)
> 
> ...


I'll look up them up and compare. I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 24, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'll look up them up and compare. I'm pretty happy with that.



Alright, thank you very much! <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 24, 2015)

Booping~!

I'd still love to buy more art~


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 24, 2015)

assdgfjh I will draw your otps any day~  ♥♥


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 24, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> assdgfjh I will draw your otps any day~  ♥♥



a;flkjs;ljs Aww, that's super nice of you! Any particulars you'd wanna do? And do you have an idea for a price?


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 25, 2015)

Bweep-boop~!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 25, 2015)

Oooh, this is a really neat idea! Good luck on your art quest. All the are you've received so far is lovely. <3

Also, here's a free bump!


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 25, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> a;flkjs;ljs Aww, that's super nice of you! Any particulars you'd wanna do? And do you have an idea for a price?



No need for a price~ > 7 <
Just ... your patience and time ahHAa... 'cos I'm slow :')


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 25, 2015)

ADanishMuffin said:


> Oooh, this is a really neat idea! Good luck on your art quest. All the are you've received so far is lovely. <3
> 
> Also, here's a free bump!



Thanks so much! And I agree--there's such wonderful talent here and I'm honored to have any of their work to display in my signature. It's amazing!



Lilliee said:


> No need for a price~ > 7 <
> Just ... your patience and time ahHAa... 'cos I'm slow :')



Ahhhh ;-; Thank you so much! That's so kind of you. I have all the patience in the world, I promise. Take all the time you need.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 25, 2015)

Boopie~ <3


----------



## azukitan (Jan 25, 2015)

Disco bump★ ＼( ?౪?)┓


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 25, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Disco bump★ ＼( ?౪?)┓



Woo, disco time!

Thank you~ <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 25, 2015)

Boopies de loopies~


----------



## azukitan (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 26, 2015)

azukitan said:


>



*Fist-bumpu~*

Thank you, darlin!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 26, 2015)

Bump!



Amissapanda said:


> Thanks so much! And I agree--there's such wonderful talent here and I'm honored to have any of their work to display in my signature. It's amazing!



No problem! And yeah, they're so many wonderful and talented people around here!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been wanting to practice villagers more so I'll see what I can do for you c: even though my art sucks oops~


----------



## kesttang (Jan 26, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 26, 2015)

ADanishMuffin said:


> Bump!
> 
> No problem! And yeah, they're so many wonderful and talented people around here!



Thank you! And there certainly are. It never ceases to amaze me!



emmatheweirdo said:


> I've been wanting to practice villagers more so I'll see what I can do for you c: even though my art sucks oops~



Aww, thank you! I appreciate it. No pressure, though! And don't say that. Everyone starts somewhere and we grow and improve the more we learn! No matter how long you've been at it, it's a steady climb toward improving!



kesttang said:


> Bump.



Thank you kindly. : )


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 26, 2015)

Boopsie de doopsie whoopsie~

*drum beats*


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 26, 2015)

Bimp boomp.

Just a friendly reminder that I'm not necessarily looking for just full town things. Sure, those would be what I'd gun for the most, but like I said in my original post, ones with 4 or 5 or 6 or however many are great too.


----------



## azukitan (Jan 26, 2015)

Come on, don't be


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 26, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Come on, don't be



Oh my god, Azu. That is too cute. I'm dying of cute.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 26, 2015)

just wondering.. but.. do you like stuff like this? http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2015/026/b/8/fungay_by_bunstelle-d8fk8c8.png

i know a lot of people dont like "kawaii" art too much //n//


----------



## azukitan (Jan 26, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Oh my god, Azu. That is too cute. I'm dying of cute.



Embrace the shy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 8D


Lol, I'm done.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnee said:


> just wondering.. but.. do you like stuff like this? http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2015/026/b/8/fungay_by_bunstelle-d8fk8c8.png
> 
> i know a lot of people dont like "kawaii" art too much //n//



*gasp* There are kawaii haters out there? Why I oughta--


----------



## piichinu (Jan 26, 2015)

I have encountered one too many


----------



## kesttang (Jan 26, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 26, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> just wondering.. but.. do you like stuff like this? http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2015/026/b/8/fungay_by_bunstelle-d8fk8c8.png
> 
> i know a lot of people dont like "kawaii" art too much //n//



I actually really like cute art styles and stuff (and mine can be considered that, too), but that style isn't really what I'm looking for. Thanks anyway, though! Your art is really cute and it doesn't have anything to do with no liking cute art. 



azukitan said:


> Embrace the shy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, oh my god. XD You even got a Ness joke in there. I'M DYING OF CUTE PUNS.



kesttang said:


> Bump.



Thanks a lot! :3


----------



## azukitan (Jan 27, 2015)

Truth be told, I have never played Earthbound... _or_ Mother 3. SUCH A TRY-HARD, AZU! TAT


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 27, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Truth be told, I have never played Earthbound... _or_ Mother 3. SUCH A TRY-HARD, AZU! TAT



*gasps loudly and then chokes*


----------



## azukitan (Jan 27, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> *gasps loudly and then chokes*



*hands you a basket full of tomatoes* You know what to do QAQ


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 27, 2015)

azukitan said:


> *hands you a basket full of tomatoes* You know what to do QAQ


*throws them in garbage and pats your head*
No tomato throwing here, you'll learn of the amazingness one day young padawan~

- - - Post Merge - - -

by the way, Amissa, were you wanting different shirts on the villagers or just the default ones o:


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 27, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Truth be told, I have never played Earthbound... _or_ Mother 3. SUCH A TRY-HARD, AZU! TAT



D: D: D: D: D: 

_BUT THOU MUST_! (Seriously, though, they're brilliant games! I promise you won't regret it!)


----------



## azukitan (Jan 27, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> *throws them in garbage and pats your head*
> No tomato throwing here, you'll learn of the amazingness one day young padawan~



Y-y-you threw the tomatoes in the trash?! I wanted them sun-dried for tomorrow's feast *lip quiver*



Amissapanda said:


> D: D: D: D: D:
> 
> _BUT THOU MUST_! (Seriously, though, they're brilliant games! I promise you won't regret it!)



Welp, time to go ROM hunting~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 27, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Y-y-you threw the tomatoes in the trash?! I wanted them sun-dried for tomorrow's feast *lip quiver



Ooh I forgot about sun dried tomatoes *v* i'm weird and hate tomatoes, but like ketchup, spaghetti sauce, chili and sun dried tomatoes *shrugs*


----------



## azukitan (Jan 27, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Ooh I forgot about sun dried tomatoes *v* i'm weird and hate tomatoes, but like ketchup, spaghetti sauce, chili and sun dried tomatoes *shrugs*



All of the above for me, please <3 How do you feel about cherry tomatoes? They're the shiznit


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 27, 2015)

azukitan said:


> All of the above for me, please <3 How do you feel about cherry tomatoes? They're the shiznit



Noooooooooooooope


----------



## azukitan (Jan 27, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Noooooooooooooope



Haha, well that isn't unexpected or weird xD I have a 14-year old brother who prefers raw onions over ice cream and chocolate >u>;;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 27, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Haha, well that isn't unexpected or weird xD I have a 14-year old brother who prefers raw onions over ice cream and chocolate >u>;;



what a weirdo and that's saying something bc i am emmatheweirdo


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 27, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 27, 2015)

ADanishMuffin said:


> Bump!



Thank you!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 27, 2015)

Bapu.


----------



## azukitan (Jan 27, 2015)

Bomp >u<


----------



## queertactics (Jan 27, 2015)

Ah, I think I'd like to try! I want to do all of them, I haven't done a full town yet. 

here's my art thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?256446-eli-does-an-art-thread


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 27, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Bomp >u<



Thank you, darlin'!



queertactics said:


> Ah, I think I'd like to try! I want to do all of them, I haven't done a full town yet.
> 
> here's my art thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?256446-eli-does-an-art-thread



Hmm, before I decide, what did you have in mind for a price?


----------



## queertactics (Jan 27, 2015)

Well,, I was thinking like 500? It's going to take me a while, yknow? Or, if you'd prefer, I can do a smaller group, keeping it roughly ~50BTB each villager (mayor free when in combination with 1+ villager). Or it's totally okay to say no all together!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 27, 2015)

queertactics said:


> Well,, I was thinking like 500? It's going to take me a while, yknow? Or, if you'd prefer, I can do a smaller group, keeping it roughly ~50BTB each villager (mayor free when in combination with 1+ villager). Or it's totally okay to say no all together!



A smaller group sounds good. : ) Say the mayor and 4 villagers of your choice (or two pairings of them, if you're willing to do the ones I like--no pressure, though, if you would prefer not to)? For 200TBT total? 


Also, this is a general message, but I want to note that *I UPDATED MAYOR REFERENCES in the first post*. I have an outfit I made that I like better for her with the combination of a different hair accessory than the crown. And probably easier to do than that complicated red dress from before. lol


----------



## azukitan (Jan 27, 2015)

Ever Markiplier told me to play Earthbound. LOL BUMP xD <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 27, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Ever Markiplier told me to play Earthbound. LOL BUMP xD <3



Markiplier is the only person that makes me question my asexuality. How can one man and one voice _be so damn attractive_. *dies*

Yes, yes. Now thou _really_ must!


Also, guys, I'm working on a visual mayor reference (chibi style) to help out hopefully more than the current screenshots that I have. I'll try to get it done tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 27, 2015)

--Added visual (drawn) reference of my mayor! Hopefully that will help.


----------



## queertactics (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 28, 2015)

queertactics said:


> bloop its transparent
> 
> View attachment 82532
> 
> hmm shoot i dunno what that line is lemme fix that



Ahhhh! It's SUPER cute! Thank you so much! : ) I love how they're all offering her flowers. AWWW! Marshal, you tsundere, you.

I'll send you a little extra as a tip! Thanks again! (And I'll add it to my sig after you get the updated version in!)


----------



## queertactics (Jan 28, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Ahhhh! It's SUPER cute! Thank you so much! : ) I love how they're all offering her flowers. AWWW! Marshal, you tsundere, you.
> 
> I'll send you a little extra as a tip! Thanks again! (And I'll add it to my sig after you get the updated version in!)



thanks so much! i'm glad you like it! fixed the original image and uploaded it instead, so that one should be fine!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 28, 2015)

queertactics said:


> thanks so much! i'm glad you like it! fixed the original image and uploaded it instead, so that one should be fine!



You're welcome. : ) And it's in my signature now, thanks! I did rotate it just the slightest bit (so they lined up more straight across) and re-save it as a PNG, but that's all that I did to it. I hope you don't mind!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 28, 2015)

Boomp!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 28, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Markiplier is the only person that makes me question my asexuality. How can one man and one voice _be so damn attractive_. *dies*
> 
> Yes, yes. Now thou _really_ must!
> 
> ...



That's what I'm saying! ლ(?ڡ`ლ) Also, I had no idea you were asexual. I learned something new today :)


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 28, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Markiplier is the only person that makes me question my asexuality. How can one man and one voice _be so damn attractive_. *dies*
> 
> Yes, yes. Now thou _really_ must!
> 
> ...



I love Markplier, omfg. Especially because he loves Dogs so much and....when he's shirtless Ok, I'll leave now. LOL


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 28, 2015)

ADanishMuffin said:


> Boomp!



Thank you!



azukitan said:


> That's what I'm saying! ლ(?ڡ`ლ) Also, I had no idea you were asexual. I learned something new today :)



Haha, yeah. Asexual with a side of hetero-romantic, if that makes any sense. XD But yeah. Markiplier. Somehow ended up the exception. And he must have this effect on a lot of people, since my two closest friends are hella attracted to him too.



gnoixaim said:


> I love Markplier, omfg. Especially because he loves Dogs so much and....when he's shirtless Ok, I'll leave now. LOL



Yesssss dog-lovers are totally a plus. His voice makes me melt, though. And how he's so POSITIVE. I see that gif of him saying "Listen up, this is very important! ... You look beautiful today!" on my dash on tumblr a lot and I swoon every time. That smile. I don't even go for celeb at all ever, but he just ended up the exception to everything. Stupid sexy Mark.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 28, 2015)

Little love bump~

Still definitely looking to buy more. The more artists I can showcase, the better!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 28, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Haha, yeah. Asexual with a side of hetero-romantic, if that makes any sense. XD But yeah. Markiplier. Somehow ended up the exception. And he must have this effect on a lot of people, since my two closest friends are hella attracted to him too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesssss dog-lovers are totally a plus. His voice makes me melt, though. And how he's so POSITIVE. I see that gif of him saying "Listen up, this is very important! ... You look beautiful today!" on my dash on tumblr a lot and I swoon every time. That smile. I don't even go for celeb at all ever, but he just ended up the exception to everything. Stupid sexy Mark.



Why you gotta be so perfect, Mark?! You're handsome, funny, charming... adsfaklga I'm completely smitten and, likewise, I rarely fangasm over IRL guys >///< I should have told my cousin to get me an autograph when he attended Comic-Con. God knows Mark won't be visiting conventions in Texas anytime soon :'c


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 28, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Why you gotta be so perfect, Mark?! You're handsome, funny, charming... adsfaklga I'm completely smitten and, likewise, I rarely fangasm over IRL guys >///< I should have told my cousin to get me an autograph when he attended Comic-Con. God knows Mark won't be visiting conventions in Texas anytime soon :'c



Exactly. EEEEEXXXAAACTLYYYY. He just comes along and ruins my self-perceived perceptions of guys in general and especially celebrities/popular folks. He's just... the full package. I can't even STAND horror games, but I will watch his videos just because of _him_. lol

And gosh, wasn't Mark just in Texas (San Antonio) a few days ago for PAX South? D:


----------



## azukitan (Jan 28, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Exactly. EEEEEXXXAAACTLYYYY. He just comes along and ruins my self-perceived perceptions of guys in general and especially celebrities/popular folks. He's just... the full package. I can't even STAND horror games, but I will watch his videos just because of _him_. lol
> 
> And gosh, wasn't Mark just in Texas (San Antonio) a few days ago for PAX South? D:



No.....
Nooooooo.......
NOOOOOoOoOoOoooooOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THAT'S WHERE PAX SOUTH IS?! I DIDN'T BOTHER TO LOOK IT UP SINCE I NEVER HEARD OF THAT CONVENTION! JDSAGHFLAFHA ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?!?!?! I LIVE 1.5 HOURS AWAY FROM SAN ANTONIO!!!!! *cries*


I'm going to go sulk in a corner ;_________;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Goodness gravy, I feel like I just pwned myself. lol


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 28, 2015)

azukitan said:


> No.....
> Nooooooo.......
> NOOOOOoOoOoOoooooOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THAT'S WHERE PAX SOUTH IS?! I DIDN'T BOTHER TO LOOK IT UP SINCE I NEVER HEARD OF THAT CONVENTION! JDSAGHFLAFHA ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?!?!?! I LIVE 1.5 HOURS AWAY FROM SAN ANTONIO!!!!! *cries*
> ...



I'm so sorry! ;-; I didn't want to upset you and definitely not right before your birthday! Ahhhh...

I'm sure he'll be going down there for more conventions again! He tweeted about having a great time and his best panel yet, so he must have enjoyed the time there. 

I'm sorry, I suck. I figured you had known. : (


----------



## azukitan (Jan 28, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I'm so sorry! ;-; I didn't want to upset you and definitely not right before your birthday! Ahhhh...
> 
> I'm sure he'll be going down there for more conventions again! He tweeted about having a great time and his best panel yet, so he must have enjoyed the time there.
> 
> I'm sorry, I suck. I figured you had known. : (



Oh no, don't feel bad, Amissa! I would rather be painfully aware than blissfully ignorant~ Going to laugh about this later with my friend--the news will probably piss him off, but in a funny way. *smiles wryly*


----------



## Kasuralixa (Jan 28, 2015)

I do signatures ^^ The only one I have for reference is an old freebie that didn't include poses and uses my old style.


Spoiler: signature












I currently have two styles: 1 and 2. I'm open to doing different poses, pairings, costumes, items, etc. I'm currently working on a signature that will be using my new style as well as costumes so if you want to wait to see that I understand ^^

As for pricing, I don't really know what to accept for signatures. As I said, my only one I have as a ref was a freebie so it's extremely basic. The one I'm working on was paid for with 1350 TBT, so those are on the opposite ends of the spectrum ;w; From what I skimmed it seems youre open for high-price commissions anyways ^^


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 29, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Oh no, don't feel bad, Amissa! I would rather be painfully aware than blissfully ignorant~ Going to laugh about this later with my friend--the news will probably piss him off, but in a funny way. *smiles wryly*



If you say so. XD;; I still feel bad, though. Hopefully your friend won't be too put-out by the news, either.



Kasuralixa said:


> I do signatures ^^ The only one I have for reference is an old freebie that didn't include poses and uses my old style.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: signature
> ...



Thank you for the offer! I appreciate it. : ) 

I'm afraid I'm going to have to pass, though. Your art styles are very cute, but not really what I'm looking for. Thanks anyway and good luck with the one that you're working on!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 29, 2015)

Even tho I don't really like Markiplier (I'm not fond of all these people playing t0p of the rated sp00ks games) this thread might aswell confirm that Azu and Amissa will endlessly swoon over Mark.

What if I wore a Mark mask?


----------



## buuunii (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm tempted to draw yours since I need refs for my new art offer thingy ahahah


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 29, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Even tho I don't really like Markiplier (I'm not fond of all these people playing t0p of the rated sp00ks games) this thread might aswell confirm that Azu and Amissa will endlessly swoon over Mark.
> 
> What if I wore a Mark mask?



If the masks wouldn't fool your brother with the amiibos, they certainly would fool me.



buuunii said:


> I'm tempted to draw yours since I need refs for my new art offer thingy ahahah



Well, no pressure! If you'd like to, though, let me know what kind of a price you're thinking of.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 29, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> If the masks wouldn't fool your brother with the amiibos, they certainly would fool me.


Well I know what I'll be doing on the weekend then :'D


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 29, 2015)

There are much better things to do on the weekend.

Boopsie~


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 29, 2015)

Bop-it.
Pull-it.
Twist-it.
Skip-it.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 30, 2015)

Bampu-boopsie~


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 30, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> There are much better things to do on the weekend.


If you were this laid-back like me, then you'd know that I have NOTHING better to do :>

Or atleast anything productive? But would it be productive if I made a Markiplier mask to trick a good friend of mine...hmm...


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 30, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> If you were this laid-back like me, then you'd know that I have NOTHING better to do :>
> 
> Or atleast anything productive? But would it be productive if I made a Markiplier mask to trick a good friend of mine...hmm...



I don't think you could make one nearly convincing enough. We Mark fans know that charming, disarming smile down to the very dimple in the cheeks. You've got your work cut out for you. (Haha.)


----------



## LaceGloves (Jan 30, 2015)

Good luck with your art search. ^^

Oh! Also, yes Markiplier is a babe. c,:
Your taste in youtubers is great.


----------



## azukitan (Jan 30, 2015)

Love bump <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 31, 2015)

LaceGloves said:


> Good luck with your art search. ^^
> 
> Oh! Also, yes Markiplier is a babe. c,:
> Your taste in youtubers is great.



Thank you very much! : )

(And yes, Markiplier is wonderful. Cannot get enough. <3)



azukitan said:


> Love bump <3



Thanks, Azu! (AND CONGRATS ON THAT POKEBALL! I HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT BIRTHDAY!)


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 31, 2015)

Ba-boop~! 
In the loop! 
Cravin' for some soup!
Whoop-de-doop!
Don't let those spirits droop!
We're a lively group!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 31, 2015)

Sock 'em boppers!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 31, 2015)

Don't turn this thread into Little Mac D':


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 31, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Don't turn this thread into Little Mac D':



I turned it into something better.

_The 90's._


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 31, 2015)

A little boop-a-sie~


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 1, 2015)

Bim-boppa-boop.

Still a-lookin'.
Still a-searchin'.
Untilllllll my dyin' daaaaaaaay~

...Not really, but that's okay.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 1, 2015)

Ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-bump~


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 1, 2015)

Still lookin'~


----------



## azukitan (Feb 2, 2015)

_Fuzzy pickles_ bump ;D


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 2, 2015)

azukitan said:


> _Fuzzy pickles_ bump ;D



THE BEST KIND. 

Does that mean you are playing _EarthBound_? : D


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 2, 2015)

Beep beep boop!


----------



## jambouree (Feb 2, 2015)

hey! i'd love to draw her. here are some examples



Spoiler: Spoiler










i don't have a ton of experience with accessories but i'd love to try!


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 2, 2015)

jambouree said:


> hey! i'd love to draw her. here are some examples
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the offer! I'm afraid that I'll have to pass, though. I'm looking to pay people to draw the mayor + her village, not just the mayor herself. But I really do appreciate the offer, regardless!


----------



## ardrey (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey there :3 I could draw you something if you'd like. clicky for some examples of what your mayor might turn out like (most of it is at the bottom under Finished Pieces). I know i don't have any villager art samples but i'm willing to give it a go if you're brave enough to trust me xD


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 3, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Hey there :3 I could draw you something if you'd like. clicky for some examples of what your mayor might turn out like (most of it is at the bottom under Finished Pieces). I know i don't have any villager art samples but i'm willing to give it a go if you're brave enough to trust me xD



Wow, your art and style is amazing! I would absolutely love to commission you for art of my mayor + villagers. : ) And I'd certainly trust you, haha. Did you have a full price in mind? I tend to offer 1500 TBT for the whole town by default, so you can let me know what you think about that or if you want to do less villagers, etc.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 3, 2015)

Gently boops~

I really should not be up yet. I need more sleeps.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 3, 2015)

GO BACK TO SLEEP AMISSA.

Also why so gentle? You're a strong woman!


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 3, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> GO BACK TO SLEEP AMISSA.
> 
> Also why so gentle? You're a strong woman!



I did, but I didn't get anymore sleep. lol

Pffft. I'm not physically very strong, but I can still threaten to punch faces.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 3, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> THE BEST KIND.
> 
> Does that mean you are playing _EarthBound_? : D



YES, and I love it! Thank you for urging me to play the game :D I'm on the seventh "Your Sanctuary" boss *w*


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 3, 2015)

azukitan said:


> YES, and I love it! Thank you for urging me to play the game :D I'm on the seventh "Your Sanctuary" boss *w*



YAY! My pleasure. : )

And whoa, you've really been powering through if you're already that far! I'm glad to hear that you're enjoying it, though!


----------



## ardrey (Feb 3, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Wow, your art and style is amazing! I would absolutely love to commission you for art of my mayor + villagers. : ) And I'd certainly trust you, haha. Did you have a full price in mind? I tend to offer 1500 TBT for the whole town by default, so you can let me know what you think about that or if you want to do less villagers, etc.



1500 sounds just fine to me  This will be my first time making a signature though and i read on the guidelines that it has to be 250x715 pixels max... i tend to draw kind of big so idk if i'll be able to fit in all 10 villagers, but i'll try xD


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 3, 2015)

ardrey said:


> 1500 sounds just fine to me  This will be my first time making a signature though and i read on the guidelines that it has to be 250x715 pixels max... i tend to draw kind of big so idk if i'll be able to fit in all 10 villagers, but i'll try xD



Oh, you can make it bigger! No worries---I'll shrink it as necessary to get it to fit, but I like to have a bigger version, as well. : ) Or if you like, you can do it regularly to a larger size and have that one separate, but move one or two villagers to sort of overlap behind/in front of another one as the "signature" version? If that makes any sense. I did it with my villager sig I made. Each villager was made whole and separate, but I moved Julian to the front and put Felicity in back to make room for it to fill the signature nicely. (Sorry if this is at all confusing.)

Thanks so much, though! I appreciate it. Would you like the bells now or after? Usually I default to giving before, but some artists have actually told me _not_ to pay first, so I figure it's polite to ask.


----------



## ardrey (Feb 3, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Oh, you can make it bigger! No worries---I'll shrink it as necessary to get it to fit, but I like to have a bigger version, as well. : ) Or if you like, you can do it regularly to a larger size and have that one separate, but move one or two villagers to sort of overlap behind/in front of another one as the "signature" version? If that makes any sense. I did it with my villager sig I made. Each villager was made whole and separate, but I moved Julian to the front and put Felicity in back to make room for it to fill the signature nicely. (Sorry if this is at all confusing.)
> 
> Thanks so much, though! I appreciate it. Would you like the bells now or after? Usually I default to giving before, but some artists have actually told me _not_ to pay first, so I figure it's polite to ask.



Nope, that makes perfect sense  I'll see what I can do. I'd prefer you pay after for this one cuz it might take me some time xD


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 3, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Nope, that makes perfect sense  I'll see what I can do. I'd prefer you pay after for this one cuz it might take me some time xD



Alright, no problem. : ) Absolutely take your time! Thanks again!


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 3, 2015)

Beep-boop, still on the look-out!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry I haven't replied back. I've been busy with RL and haven't touched my art computer in days. My body is screaming for art *sad face*
I'll try and get to your commissions as soon as I can. I'm very excited for it.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 3, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Sorry I haven't replied back. I've been busy with RL and haven't touched my art computer in days. My body is screaming for art *sad face*
> I'll try and get to your commissions as soon as I can. I'm very excited for it.



Don't worry! Real life fun fact: I typoed that as real leaf twice before I got it right comes first! There's no need for you to apologize. : ) I look forward to seeing it whenever you get around for it! (Glad you're excited, though! I am too, but take all the time you need!)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 4, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Don't worry! Real life fun fact: I typoed that as real leaf twice before I got it right comes first! There's no need for you to apologize. : ) I look forward to seeing it whenever you get around for it! (Glad you're excited, though! I am too, but take all the time you need!)


Thank you Amissa <3

Pff real leaf.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 4, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you Amissa <3
> 
> Pff real leaf.



Hehe, no need to thank me. : ) Glad to hear you're getting back to drawing if you missed it, though! I feel like that when I go through art block and other things, too.

(Real leaf
Be the leaf!)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 4, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Hehe, no need to thank me. : ) Glad to hear you're getting back to drawing if you missed it, though! I feel like that when I go through art block and other things, too.
> 
> (Real leaf
> Be the leaf!)


I've missed it more than you know haha. XD

_(Beleaf
Believe *gets shot*)_


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 4, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I've missed it more than you know haha. XD
> 
> _(Beleaf
> Believe *gets shot*)_



I can imagine! It's only been a few days since I've drawn something, but I'm already missing it. Got to be careful and take these breaks due to Carpal Tunnel, though. No matter how much I feel like drawing.

(You gotta beleeeeeaf!)


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 4, 2015)

Beep-boop~


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 4, 2015)

BOPPING WITH THE STRENGTH OF SKINNY ARMS THAT SHOVELED A FOOT OF SNOW.

That's a powerful bump, okay.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 4, 2015)

Why do I bother with the 1/128 items, Amissa?! *cries*


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 4, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Why do I bother with the 1/128 items, Amissa?! *cries*



I KNOW YOUR PAIN.

Sword of Kings took me 5 hours. _Five hours_.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 5, 2015)

Boop before I fly off to work.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 5, 2015)

And another bamp for the road~


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't think I've ever asked or known, but what job do you have? :>

Also have a little tap from yours truly, even though it's been 6 minutes.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 5, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I don't think I've ever asked or known, but what job do you have? :>
> 
> Also have a little tap from yours truly, even though it's been 6 minutes.



I make dough.

Literally.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 5, 2015)

Bipple-boop.


----------



## ninapanda (Feb 5, 2015)

can i draw your mayor? c:


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 5, 2015)

ninapanda said:


> can i draw your mayor? c:



Well, I'm looking for more than just my mayor. If my first post wasn't clear, I apologize. I'll looking to have signature images of my mayor + her villagers (in various quantities). 

I wouldn't turn down a freebie if that's what you were implying, but no pressure. And if you did want payment/were willing to draw her with some of her villagers, could I see an example of your art first, please?


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 6, 2015)

Coopa-boopa--boo~


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I make dough.
> 
> Literally.


Sounds ever so funnnnn!
gimmie cakes thoooooo


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Sounds ever so funnnnn!
> gimmie cakes thoooooo



I don't make cake. :| Bake your owwwwn.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2015)

But noooooooooooo


----------



## ninapanda (Feb 6, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Well, I'm looking for more than just my mayor. If my first post wasn't clear, I apologize. I'll looking to have signature images of my mayor + her villagers (in various quantities).
> 
> I wouldn't turn down a freebie if that's what you were implying, but no pressure. And if you did want payment/were willing to draw her with some of her villagers, could I see an example of your art first, please?



ok, sending you some.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> But noooooooooooo



But nesssssssssssssssssss



ninapanda said:


> ok, sending you some.



Discussing on PMs with you!


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 7, 2015)

/quickly bamps before running out the door to work


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> But nesssssssssssssssssss


You used a ness pun against me.
you're getting a promotion for that.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 8, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> You used a ness pun against me.
> you're getting a promotion for that.



What did I get promoted to?


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 8, 2015)

One more quick bamp before I get sleep. Why did I stay up until 4AM, anyway...


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 8, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> What did I get promoted to?


Besterest friend B)


----------



## Lilliee (Feb 8, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Ahhhh ;-; Thank you so much! That's so kind of you. I have all the patience in the world, I promise. Take all the time you need.


Only had time to do a small sketch today (busy with IRL commissions and whatnot)
But look forward to more 'cos oh boy-






/retreats to my trash can


----------



## azukitan (Feb 8, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I KNOW YOUR PAIN.
> 
> Sword of Kings took me 5 hours. _Five hours_.



*hugs tight* We're completionists to a fault.

And so sorry for the late reply! I did, however, finish Earthbound. 9/10; would play it again c:



Lilliee said:


> Only had time to do a small sketch today (busy with IRL commissions and whatnot)
> But look forward to more 'cos oh boy-
> 
> 
> ...



That is hella cute like, whoa! *fawns over your art*

LOL, get outta there! You're in my trash can cx


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 8, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> Only had time to do a small sketch today (busy with IRL commissions and whatnot)
> But look forward to more 'cos oh boy-
> 
> 
> ...



PRECIOUS DARLINGS. Awww oh my god, lookit them. /chinhands THEY'RE TOO CUTE. Awkward babies. Ahhhhh. Thank you! Sob. I ship it so hard. /wallows in shipping trash



azukitan said:


> *hugs tight* We're completionists to a fault.
> 
> And so sorry for the late reply! I did, however, finish Earthbound. 9/10; would play it again c:



No worries! : ) I'm glad to hear that you enjoyed the game! It definitely has a lot of replay value. I'm excited to play it again for LP purposes.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 8, 2015)

A loving little boop~

/still chinhands at Fang and Diana


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 8, 2015)

A little bopper before sleeps.

One more day of work and weekend here I cooooome~!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 8, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> A little bopper before sleeps.
> 
> One more day of work and weekend here I cooooome~!



Have a fun weekend : D


----------



## Lilliee (Feb 9, 2015)

azukitan said:


> That is hella cute like, whoa! *fawns over your art*
> 
> LOL, get outta there! You're in my trash can cx


I fawn over your art on a daily basis PSH♥

8'D /kicks you out 
my trash can ahHH 



Amissapanda said:


> PRECIOUS DARLINGS. Awww oh my god, lookit them. /chinhands THEY'RE TOO CUTE. Awkward babies. Ahhhhh. Thank you! Sob. I ship it so hard. /wallows in shipping trash
> .



8'D I have so many head canons like this deer-wolf thing is getting to me OH GOD AMISSA WHAT HAVE YOU DONE
; v ; i have some more sketches i'll upload them later~


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 9, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Have a fun weekend : D



Thanks! I'm actually going to end up spending a good portion of it doing art that I owe, but it's all good!



Lilliee said:


> 8'D I have so many head canons like this deer-wolf thing is getting to me OH GOD AMISSA WHAT HAVE YOU DONE
> ; v ; i have some more sketches i'll upload them later~



PLEASE SHARE YOUR HEADCANONS. I'm just a sucker for unexpected/forbidden relationships kind of things, what can I say. D: After all, my biggest strongest most amazing OTP ever is a boy and a duck. I'M SORRY BUT NOT REALLY SORRY?

Oh my gooooosh. /CHINHANDS SO HARD HER WRISTS CRACK 

I much, much look forward to them, omg.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2015)

-looks at thread-
...
-awkwardly walks out-

Too much girl stuff going on ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 9, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> -looks at thread-
> ...
> -awkwardly walks out-
> 
> Too much girl stuff going on ?\_(ツ)_/?



Your manliNESS isn't manly enough for shipping. And there are plenty of guys that like romance, so boo on you.

Like my favorite shirt says: "REAL MEN watch Princess Tutu". Gender stereotypes are for shmoozers.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok you got me there, I'm not manly enough to ship people D':


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 9, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Ok you got me there, I'm not manly enough to ship people D':



Not cool enough, either. : )


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 13, 2015)

A much-needed boop. I've just been too busy to bump my own threads. sob.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 13, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Not cool enough, either. : )


4 days and that is so rude!?!

I'm not cool enough? I'm pretty chill thank you very much :'(


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> 4 days and that is so rude!?!
> 
> I'm not cool enough? I'm pretty chill thank you very much :'(



Not enough for shipping, though.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 13, 2015)

ur rudeNESS is breaking my concentration from Monster Hunter 4 8(


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 13, 2015)

I will play the tiniest violin I can find.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 13, 2015)

I'll _play_ you like a violin >:C


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 13, 2015)

You haven't got the moves for my fine tunes. 

HAH(ness).


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 13, 2015)

Let me introduce you to my Captain Falcon Amiibo, he's almost level 50 and he'll play you more like a violin more than I can B)


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 13, 2015)

NopeNESS.

There's no Smash involved in this. Stop trying to make it about things I suck at to put it in your favor.

My anaconda don't want none unless you stop taking about Smash Bros, son.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 14, 2015)

Bapping before work and heading off into a blizzard. :')


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 14, 2015)

I guess I missed the roses that were available at some point this morning(?). If they come back later, I will be sending lots of roses, so be prepared.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 14, 2015)

They will be back up in stock soon :'D I had to wait about an hour to gift a few to my good buddies but ayy, shows a little love for em :>


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> They will be back up in stock soon :'D I had to wait about an hour to gift a few to my good buddies but ayy, shows a little love for em :>



Alas, I'll have to hope they show up later today. I have to go work on commissions now. I'll keep an eye out when I can.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 15, 2015)

Gotta start the day off with a nice big boopie~


----------



## azukitan (Feb 15, 2015)

Bumparoo~


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 15, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Bumparoo~



Thank youuuu~! <3

Also I only just noticed this last night but OH MY GOSH, I'm super-honored that you used my art for an icon! /)///(\


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 16, 2015)

A happy little Monday boopie-woopie-do~!


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 16, 2015)

Bumpin'!

All caught up with RL commissions for now at least until I hear back from more clients. Wheeee~


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 16, 2015)

Sha-boopie, sha-boopie, sha-boopie~

That thread is hard to get.

Sha-boopie, sha-boopie, sha-boopie~

But you can bump it yet.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 17, 2015)

Lightly booping.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 17, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Thank youuuu~! <3
> 
> Also I only just noticed this last night but OH MY GOSH, I'm super-honored that you used my art for an icon! /)///(\



Nuu, I am the one who is honored! *puffs out chest* XD Really though, your drawing of my OCs is still one of my favorites ^u^ And kudos to you for finishing most of your commissions! On a related note, I'll have your picture done tomorrow or Thursday. My cousin is coming over to visit this Friday, so I have to quicken my pace~! ミ┌(;･ω･)┘

- - - Post Merge - - -

I meant Wednesday XD;; I forgot today was only Tuesday, lol.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 17, 2015)

gonna smooch ur thread
*smooch*

there, back to the top with yoooou!


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 17, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Nuu, I am the one who is honored! *puffs out chest* XD Really though, your drawing of my OCs is still one of my favorites ^u^ And kudos to you for finishing most of your commissions! On a related note, I'll have your picture done tomorrow or Thursday. My cousin is coming over to visit this Friday, so I have to quicken my pace~! ミ┌(;･ω･)┘
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I meant Wednesday XD;; I forgot today was only Tuesday, lol.



BUT I AM _MORE_ HONORED---let's just call it a draw. (lol, draw) Haha, I only have about half my current commissions done. It's just taking a long time for the others to get back to me so I can start. But people have lives, so that's understandable. I just wonder who doesn't check their e-mail at least once a day.

And I'm excited to see when you finish! Eeeee~! X3



Hyogo said:


> gonna smooch ur thread
> *smooch*
> 
> there, back to the top with yoooou!



If threads could blush, this one would be pink instead of cream.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 17, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> If threads could blush, this one would be pink instead of cream.


What color would it be if I smooched you instead?
wow I am the worst, lmao

Back to the top thoooo


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 17, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> What color would it be if I smooched you instead?
> wow I am the worst, lmao
> 
> Back to the top thoooo



Black and blue like your face would be. : )


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 17, 2015)

Such an elegant and strong woman, I fear that Amissa actually would murder me if given the chance B(


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 17, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Such an elegant and strong woman, I fear that Amissa actually would murder me if given the chance B(



Psh. I'm not violent by nature. I just don't take kindly to being touched in any way out of the blue. That's cruisin' for a bruisin'.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 17, 2015)

But what if I asked! 8D


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> But what if I asked! 8D



I would politely decline. : )


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 18, 2015)

Boooooooooooopsie boop~

Why isn't winter over yet.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 19, 2015)

Winter is my favorite season, but if it gets too cold then I'll gladly moan about it.

Bumps for you :>


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 19, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Winter is my favorite season, but if it gets too cold then I'll gladly moan about it.
> 
> Bumps for you :>



It got so cold in my area today that they were required to cancel schools. I'm getting really tired of winter, snow, and the deep freeze.

Thanks for the bumpie~


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 19, 2015)

Aw, lucky that my siblings have this week off because of school holidays and junk, hopefully the cold dies out soon.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 19, 2015)

It's going to get up to maybe around 10F degrees in the next couple days and then another front comes in and we plummet back down way below zero again. 

Anyway, as far as this thread goes, I'm definitely still looking to buy more signatures from artists. Hit me with examples here or feel free to shoot me a PM, instead. Thanks!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 19, 2015)

If I were willing (Maybe I'll try someday...) to do mayors, I'd totally do you a Pixel sig of your mayor and villagers.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 19, 2015)

Finally gotten the time to get around to yours. I've made refs for each characterxvillager (btw I love the characters you picked) and now working on some sketches.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 19, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> If I were willing (Maybe I'll try someday...) to do mayors, I'd totally do you a Pixel sig of your mayor and villagers.



That would be totally awesome, but no pressure. I know you specifically said you don't like doing mayors.



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Finally gotten the time to get around to yours. I've made refs for each characterxvillager (btw I love the characters you picked) and now working on some sketches.



Ahhh, that sounds awesome! : ) (And I'm glad you like the villagers. Haha!) Take all the time you need! I'm excited to see what you come up with!


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 20, 2015)

SHOWING OFF MY COMMISSION FROM AZUKITAN:







;-; It's... so... _perfect_. AHHHH. I'm going to fangirl all over again. I'm sorry, Azu! AREN'T HER GIJINKAS THE CUTEST THING EVER? And all their adorable outfits and the couplings that make me wanna chinhands at this ALL DAY LONG. Ahhhh. I had to show it to the world. Azu's art is amazing! And if you guys get the chance to commission her, please do! 

In the process of resizing it so it will fit into my lovely sig! (With credit to the wonderful artist, of course.)


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 20, 2015)

Only if I had the cash, I'd commission the hell out of Azu too, I feel bad of taking her offer to request freebies from her, that'd be so evil of me!!!

Otherwise she's done a really great job on your villagers!!


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Only if I had the cash, I'd commission the hell out of Azu too, I feel bad of taking her offer to request freebies from her, that'd be so evil of me!!!
> 
> Otherwise she's done a really great job on your villagers!!



She really did amazing work. I've been grinning about it pretty much all day. : ) Definitely commission her if/when you get the chance (and when she's open again)!


----------



## azukitan (Feb 20, 2015)

Aww, you guys TvT <3 I'm flattered you like my art that much! *hugs you both*


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 21, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Aww, you guys TvT <3 I'm flattered you like my art that much! *hugs you both*



*huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggles*

There's nothing NOT to like, when it comes down to it. Your style and coloring are to die for!

*dies*


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 21, 2015)

You've broken me AND my heart, Amissa!

No not really, I guess girls can relate more to hugs ;-;


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 21, 2015)

They're internet hugs, boopus. : P

But I guess I should really stop bumping this so much. I'm probably annoying people.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 21, 2015)

Implying my hugs would've been phyiscal only! Just because I'm a man doesn't mean I always want to "touch" a woman, especially a lovely one like yourself (My hands are dirty!)


----------



## azukitan (Feb 21, 2015)

But Hyo... aren't you a _lustful dongerino_? |D


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 21, 2015)

Shush before I go touching you Azu >:I


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 21, 2015)

Keep this up and we'll need "No Hyogo Zone" sign.

TOUCHING FIIIIIIEND.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 21, 2015)

Do it around the whole forum while you're at it ;-;


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh, pshh. I just means signs for unsuspecting ladies who don't want to get hugged.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 21, 2015)

Bump! I love seeing all of the wonderful art in this thread


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for the bump! And the artists are wonderful, indeed~


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 21, 2015)

By the way, Azu, would you mind if I shared the art I commissioned from you on tumblr tomorrow? I don't know if you post your works there or not---I'd be happy to reblog yours, instead, if you do! I'd just love to share it with the community there and I think some of my AC-loving friends there would love to see your adorable gijinkas!

If you'd rather I didn't, though, I _completely_ respect that. I won't do anything with it that you wouldn't like me to.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 21, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> By the way, Azu, would you mind if I shared the art I commissioned from you on tumblr tomorrow? I don't know if you post your works there or not---I'd be happy to reblog yours, instead, if you do! I'd just love to share it with the community there and I think some of my AC-loving friends there would love to see your adorable gijinkas!
> 
> If you'd rather I didn't, though, I _completely_ respect that. I won't do anything with it that you wouldn't like me to.



Hehe, you're more than welcome to post it on tumblr. I don't have a tumblr account anymore, so reblogging isn't necessary. Thank you for asking :)


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 22, 2015)

Bumping for Amissa tho


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 22, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Hehe, you're more than welcome to post it on tumblr. I don't have a tumblr account anymore, so reblogging isn't necessary. Thank you for asking :)



Thanks, Azu! And no problem. I'd hate to do something you were uncomfortable with.



Hyogo said:


> Bumping for Amissa tho



Thank you muchly, Ogy!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 22, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Thank you muchly, Ogy!


Ogy's a new one, I've been called Hyogs, Oggy, Hyogie and Hygogo before but Ogy's a new one indeed :U

CuteNESS at its best actually!!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 22, 2015)

I can draw your mayor and villagers. c: I don't have many examples, but here's some recent artwork.
http://i.imgur.com/eagEpGk.png
http://i.imgur.com/7aJk737.png
http://i.imgur.com/F0N65u6.png


----------



## ardrey (Feb 22, 2015)

O: oh man I'm finally done. Sorry for taking absolutely forever ^^;





http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2015/053/d/9/020415_022215_png_by_ardrey-d8j416x.png
We agreed on 1500 bells right? i cant even remember anymore lol Dx


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 22, 2015)

ardrey said:


> O: oh man I'm finally done. Sorry for taking absolutely forever ^^;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG this is amazing *.*


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 22, 2015)

ardrey said:


> O: oh man I'm finally done. Sorry for taking absolutely forever ^^;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy cow! That's AMAZING! Wow, _wow_, wowwowowowowowow! I absolutely *love* it, thank you so much! I'll be sure to add it to my sig shortly (with credit to you) after I've paid you in full! Just give me a sec to get it out of my ABD and it'll be your way shortly!

Thank you a TON! This is so gorgeous and wonderful and ahhhhhhhh I want gush all over like a waterfall. Fantastic work! I especially love all the little poses and interactions going on! Fang and Diana are adorable and OMG Cookie feeding Beau cookies is precious! GAH this is all just too cute and I adore the heck out of it! Thank you!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 22, 2015)

I hope I'm not being rude, but do you accept my offer?


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 22, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I hope I'm not being rude, but do you accept my offer?



Whoops! Thanks for letting me know you posted---I don't find it rude. I honestly missed your post. Sorry about that!

I'm going to have to pass, but your art style is really cute, so keep it up! : )


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 22, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Whoops! Thanks for letting me know you posted---I don't find it rude. I honestly missed your post. Sorry about that!
> 
> I'm going to have to pass, but your art style is really cute, so keep it up! : )



Ah, ok! Good luck on your art hunt! I might make you a small freebie if I have sone time later on! c:


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 22, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Ah, ok! Good luck on your art hunt! I might make you a small freebie if I have sone time later on! c:



Thank you very much! : ) And no pressure, but if you'd like to, that's very sweet of you!


----------



## ardrey (Feb 22, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> OMG this is amazing *.*



<33 thank you very much



Amissapanda said:


> Holy cow! That's AMAZING! Wow, _wow_, wowwowowowowowow! I absolutely *love* it, thank you so much! I'll be sure to add it to my sig shortly (with credit to you) after I've paid you in full! Just give me a sec to get it out of my ABD and it'll be your way shortly!
> 
> Thank you a TON! This is so gorgeous and wonderful and ahhhhhhhh I want gush all over like a waterfall. Fantastic work! I especially love all the little poses and interactions going on! Fang and Diana are adorable and OMG Cookie feeding Beau cookies is precious! GAH this is all just too cute and I adore the heck out of it! Thank you!



*squee* I'm so glad you like it :'D and thank you soooo very very much for the tip <3


----------



## azukitan (Feb 22, 2015)

ardrey said:


> O: oh man I'm finally done. Sorry for taking absolutely forever ^^;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STUNNING! GORGEOUS! SPECTACULAR!
No amount of words can describe how much I love this *w*


And yes, more cookies, please 8D <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 22, 2015)

ardrey said:


> *squee* I'm so glad you like it :'D and thank you soooo very very much for the tip <3



I loooooooooooooooooooooove it! X3 And you're very welcome! 



azukitan said:


> STUNNING! GORGEOUS! SPECTACULAR!
> No amount of words can describe how much I love this *w*
> 
> 
> And yes, more cookies, please 8D <3



I KNOW, RIGHT? Between hers and yours in the same week, I think I'm going to _keel over from overload of awesome_.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 23, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I KNOW, RIGHT? Between hers and yours in the same week, I think I'm going to _keel over from overload of awesome_.



Wahaha, I'm delighted to hear that C:

More art for Amissa bump~


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 23, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Wahaha, I'm delighted to hear that C:
> 
> More art for Amissa bump~



ALL THE DELIGHTS FOR YOU~ *throws them*

Thank you, darlin~!


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 24, 2015)

Booping this, too. I'd still be happy to purchase more art!


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 24, 2015)

Bampu-la-boopies~! <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 25, 2015)

Bipple-bumpling up from the bowels of page 3.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 26, 2015)

Sparkle bump! ?˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖?


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 27, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Sparkle bump! ?˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖?



SO SPARKLY~! *-*

Thank you, hun~


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 27, 2015)

Bump. I'll be looking for a little while longer, but otherwise, I suppose I'll stop and close this thread after current requests/commissions that I've been waiting for are finished.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 7, 2015)

Boop. Still looking. Gijinkas of villagers are also fine if, like me, you don't like to draw villagers as animals. lol


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 7, 2015)

Boops beeps baps.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 7, 2015)

It's my duty to help bump your lovely threads!!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 7, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> It's my duty to help bump your lovely threads!!



It was four minutes after my bump, though. XD But thanks, bro. Appreciated~


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 7, 2015)

Bruh, I meant in general when your cute face is sleepin!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 8, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bruh, I meant in general when your cute face is sleepin!



But my face ain't cute.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)

I made this and then saw you said no pixels, so I'm just gonna leave it here anyway. 

and its so free, btw


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 8, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> But my face ain't cute.


RIGHT RIGHT.
It's adorable 8)


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 8, 2015)

Allycat said:


> I made this and then saw you said no pixels, so I'm just gonna leave it here anyway.
> 
> and its so free, btw



Awww, thank you so much! It's absolutely adorable! : ) I love it! And that's really sweet of you to give a freebie. My first one! Thank youuuu!



Hyogo said:


> RIGHT RIGHT.
> It's adorable 8)



Nope.jpg


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 8, 2015)

Beeper boopsie boop.

I'm so articulate.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 8, 2015)

Bampu~

I'm sleeping too much today. I think that time change has gotten to me. Stupid daylight savings. : (


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 8, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Nope.jpg


Shush gurl, you're beautiful!
Now take those sheets off your face!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 8, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Shush gurl, you're beautiful!
> Now take those sheets off your face!



NEVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!

And you can't make me. :<


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 9, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> NEVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!
> 
> And you can't make me. :<


I'll make you feel beautiful :'D

BUT HOW CAN WE MARIO KART IF YOU'RE HIDING IN THE COVERS?! ;-;


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 9, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'll make you feel beautiful :'D
> 
> BUT HOW CAN WE MARIO KART IF YOU'RE HIDING IN THE COVERS?! ;-;



I always come out from under the covers when it's time to stream Mario Kart. : ) Can't curse like a sailor too clearly under there, after all.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 9, 2015)

Amissa cursing is best Amissa.
Amissa is the best streamer.
I'm your biggest fan.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 9, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Amissa cursing is best Amissa.
> Amissa is the best streamer.
> I'm your biggest fan.



I'm at my best when I'm cursing? Hahahaha.

Fffff you don't have to blow smoke up my butt. I know I'm far from it. But I have fun with it and that's the important thing!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 12, 2015)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・Bump ・: *ヽ(◕ヮ◕ヽ)


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・Bump ・: *ヽ(◕ヮ◕ヽ)



Thanks, Ogy.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 13, 2015)

Anytime Amissa (╹◡╹ )

oh lordy, this counts as another bump then!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Anytime Amissa (╹◡╹ )
> 
> oh lordy, this counts as another bump then!



Bumps are good for the soul and all that jazz.

You see what I did there. *jazz hands*


----------

